# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  در السحابة في مناقب الصحابة

## أم رفيدة المسلمة

در السحابة في مناقب الصحابة 
بسمِ اللهِ الرَّحمنِ الرَّحيم
* 		زكى الله جل وعلا صحابة رسول الله ﷺ الكرام في كتابه الكريم في غير ما آية  		، فقال تعالى :{ والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين و الأنصار والذين اتبعوهم  		بإحسان رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ، وأعد لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار  		خالدين فيها أبداً ذلك الفوز العظيم }[ التوبة : ١٠].
وقال الله تعالى : ﴿ للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم وأموالهم  		يبتغون فضلاً من الله ورضواناً وينصرون الله ورسوله أولئك هم الصادقون  		والذين تبوؤا الدار والإيمان من قبلهم يحبون من هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في  		صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا ويؤثرون على أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ومن يوق شح  		نفسه فأولئك هم المفلحون } [الحشر : ٨ ، ٩ ].
وقال تعالى:(( لقد رضي الله عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعونك تحت الشجرة فعلم ما  		قلوبهم فأنزل السكينة عليهم وأثابهم فتحاً قريباً )) [الفتح :١٨].
		ففي هذه الآيات وغيرها بيان فضل الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ومناقبهم ، وعظم  		ما امتن الله به عليهم دون سائر الأمة ، كيف لا وهم أصحاب الرسول الكريم  		صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ونقلة الوحي من بعده ، ، ويؤيد هذا البيان ماجاء في  		السنة المطهرة في أحاديث كثيرة اكثر من أن تحصر ، ومنها الحديث المعروف :(  		لاتسبوا أصحابي ، فوالذي نفسي بيده لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهباً ، ما  		أدرك مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه ).
		ولاتزال عقيدة المسلمين على إجماع حبهم وتوقيرهم ومعرفة منزلتهم حتى نبتت  		نابته من أهل الرفض وأذنابهم ، فأخذوا يطعنون في الصحابة ويسبونهم  		ويشتمونهم مخالفين بذلك الكتاب والسنة وسلف الأمة ، فانبرى لهم الأئمة  		وبينوا خطر طعنهم وأن القدح في الناقل مسلتزم القدح في المنقول ، فاتخذ  		كثير من الزنادقة الطعن في صحابة رسول الله ﷺ مطية لتعطيل الشريعة السمحة.
قال الإمام الطحاوي :
 "ونحب أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ولا  		نفرط في حب أحد منهم ، ولا نتبرأ من أحد منهم ، ونبغض من يبغضهم وبغير  		الخير يذكرهم ، ولا نذكرهم إلا بخير وحبهم دين وإيمان وإحسان ، وبغضهم كفر  		ونفاق وطغيان".
وقال شيخ الإسلام أبو عثمان الصابوني في عقيدته :
 «فمن أحبهم، وتولاهم، ودعا  		لهم، ورعى حقهم، وعرف فضلهم، فاز في الفائزين ، ومن أبغضهم، وسبهم، ونسبهم  		إلى ما تنسبهم إليه الروافض والخوارج لعنهم الله، فقد هلك في الهالكين….».
		رَحِيمٌ﴾.
وطاعة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في قوله: 
((لا تسبوا أصحابي، فوالذي نفسي  		بيده لو أن أحدكم أنفق مثل أحد ذهباً، ما بلغ مد أحدهم ولا نصيفه)).
		ويقبلون ما جاء به الكتاب والسنة أو الإجماع، من فضائلهم ومراتبهم» إلى أن  		قال: «ويقرون بما تواتر به النقل عن أمير المؤمنين علي بن أبي طالب رضي  		الله عنه وغيره، من أن أخير هذه الأمة بعد نبيها أبو بكر ثم عمر ويثلثون  		بعثمان، ويربعون بعلي رضي الله عنهم، كما دلت عليه الآثار، وكما أجمعت  		الصحابة على تقديم عثمان في البيعة ….».
ويقول الإمام المقرئي أبو عمر الداني في كتابه الرسالة الوافية لمذهب أهل  		السنة 
«ومن قولهم أن يحسن القول في السادات الكرام، أصحاب محمد عليه  		السلام، وأن تذكر فضائلهم، وتنشر محاسنهم، ويمسك عما سوى ذلك مما شجر  		بينهم، لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ((إذا ذكر أصحابي فأمسكوا)). يعني إذا  		ذكروا بغير الجميل، ولقوله: ((الله الله في أصحابي))، ويجب أن يلتمس لهم  		أحسن المخارج وأجمل المذاهب لمكانهم من الإسلام وموضعهم في الدين  		والإيمان».
ويقول علامة قطر الشيخ أحمد بن حجر البوطامي رحمه الله تعالى رحمه الله:  		«وأجمع أهل السنة سلفاً وخلفاً من أهل الفقه والحديث والتفسير والكلام، على  		تنوع مذاهبهم: أن الواجب الثناء على أصحاب رسول الله، وحبهم والاستغفار  		لهم، والترحم عليهم، والترضي عنهم، وموالاتهم، وعقوبة من أساء فيهم القول  		…..».
		ابو الحسن الأشعري: أثنى الله -عز وجل- على المهاجرين والأنصار والسابقين  		الى الاسلام، ونطق القرآن بمدح المهاجرين والأنصار في مواضع كثيرة وأثنى  		على أهل بيعة الرضوان فقال عز وجل: {لَقَدْ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنِ  		الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ الشَّجَرَةِ} (سورة الفتح،  		الآية 18).
وقال أبو الحسن الأشعري –رحمه الله-: 
(وكل الصحابة أئمة مأمونون، غير  		متهمين في الدين، وقد أثنى الله ورسوله على جميعهم، وتعبّدَنا بتوقيرهم  		وتعظيمهم وموالاتهم، والتبرّي من كل من ينقص أحداً منهم -رضي الله عنهم  		أجمعين-). [الإبانة عن أصول الديانة، لأبي الحسن الأشعري، (ص260)]
وقال القحطاني في نونيته:
**حب الصحابة والقرابة سنة :::  		ألقى بها ربي إذا أحياني**وقال أبو العباس ابن تيمية في  		لاميته:**حب الصحابة كلهم لي مذهب :::  		ومودة القربى بها أتوسل.**قال القاضي الشوكانيّ في  		تفسيره عند الآية السابقة :
 "أمرهم الله بعد الاستغفار للمهاجرين والأنصار  		أن يطلبوا من الله سبحانه أن ينزع من قلوبهم الغِلَّ للذين آمنوا على  		الإطلاق، فيدخل في ذلك الصَّحَابة دخولاً أوَّلياً لكونهم أشرف المؤمنين،  		ولكون السِّيَاق فيهم، فمن لم يستغفر للصحابة على العموم، ويطلب رضوان الله  		لهم، فقد خالف ما أمره الله به في هذه الآية، فإن وجد في قلبه غلاً لهم فقد  		أصابه نزغٌ من الشيطان، وحلّ به نصيب وافر من عصيان الله بعداوة أوليائه  		... فإن جاوز ما يجده من الغِلِّ إلى شتم أحد منهم فقد انقاد للشيطان  		بزمام، ووقع في غضب الله وسخطه. وهذا الدَّاء العضال إنما يُصاب به من  		ابتلي بمعلِّم من الرَّافضة، أو صاحب من أعداء خير الأمَّة؛ الذين تلاعب  		بهم الشيطان، وزيّن لهم الأكاذيب المختلفة، والأقاصيص المفتراة، والخرافات  		الموضوعة ... وما زال الشيطان الرَّجيم ينقلهم من منزلة إلى منزلة، ومن  		رُتبة إلى رُتبة، حتى صاروا أعداء كتاب الله وسُنَّة رسوله، وخير أُمَّتِه،  		وصالحي عباده وسائر المؤمنين، وأهملوا فرائض الله، وهجروا شعائر الدين،  		وسعوا في كيد الإسلام وأهله كل السعي ورموا الدين وأهله بكل حجر ومدر،  		والله من ورائهم محيط." ا.هـ [فتح القدير للشوكاني (5/268-269)].
وقد قال إمامنا مالك بن أنس –رحمه الله-، لما ذكر هذه الآية :
 (قسم الله  		تعالى الفيء؛ فقال: "للفقراء المهاجرين الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم" ثم قال:  		"والذين جاءوا من بعدهم يقولون ربنا اغفر لنا ولإخواننا" الآية، فمن لم يقل  		هذا لهم فليس ممن جعل له الفيء) (أسنده عنه الحميدي في أصول السنة، (مسند  		الحميدي 2/546)).
وقال مجاهد - رحمه الله – في تفسير قول الله تعالى :
(أَلَا بِذِكْرِ  		اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ) قال:"بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه  		رضي الله عنهم أجمعين." [أسنده عنه ابن عبد البر – رحمه الله – في  		(الاستيعاب)، (1/47)].
وقال شيخ المالكية أبو عمر ابن عبد البر النميري :
 "ونحن وإن كان الصحابة -  		رضى الله عنهم - قد كُفِينا البحث عن أحوالهم، لإجماع أهل الحقِّ من  		المسلمين وهم أهل السُّـنَّة والجماعة على أنهم كُلَّهُم عُدُولٌ، فواجبٌ  		الوقوف على أسمائهم، والبحث عن سيرهم وأحوالهم، ليُهتدى بهديهم، فهم خيرُ  		من سُلِكَ سبيله واقتُدِي به." ا.هـ [(الاستيعاب في معرفة الأصحاب)، (1/9)]
وقال الخطيب البغداديُّ رحمه الله:
بعد أن ساق جملةً من أدلّة الكتاب  		والسُّـنَّة الدَّالّة على فضلهم وعدالتهم: "فلا يحتاج أحدٌ منهم مع تعديل  		الله تعالى لهم؛ المطلعِ على بواطنهم إلى تعديل أحدٍ من الخلق لهم ... على  		أنّه لو لم يَرِدْ من الله عز وجل ورسوله فيهم شيءٌ مما ذكرناه لأوجبت  		الحال التي كانوا عليها؛ من الهجرة والجهاد والنُّصرة وبذل المهَج  		والأموال، وقتل الآباء والأولاد والمناصحة في الدين، وقوّة الإيمان واليقين  		القطعَ على عدالتهم، والاعتقاد لنزاهتهم، وأنهم أفضل من جميع المعدّلين  		والمزكَّيْن الذين يجيئون من بعدهم أبد الآبدين، هذا مذهب كافَّة العلماء،  		ومن يُعتدّ بقوله من الفقهاء." ا.هـ [(الكفاية في أصول علم الرواية)،  		(1/186-187)]
		وإن من سعادة الدنيا وأسباب النجاة في الآخرة أن يتولّى المسلم أصحاب محمد  		صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وأزواجَه، والصالحين من أهل بيته، فإنه بذلك يكون  		محبّاً ومتوليّاً لمن أخبر الله بمحبته لهم، ورضاه عنهم، وبشَّرهم بجنَّته،  		بعد أن اصطفاهم وفضلهم على كلّ من سواهم دون الأنبياء، وهذا ما وفّق الله  		إليه أهل السُّـنَّة قاطبةً، فأعلنوا الولاء لأصحاب النبيّ صلى الله عليه  		وسلم وأزواجه، في غير إفراط ولا تفريط، وتتابعوا على ذلك وتوارثوه كابراً  		عن كابر. 
قال الطّحاويّ مقرّراً عقيدة أهل السُّـنَّة :
 (ونُحِبُّ أصحاب  		رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ولا نُفَرّط في حبّ أحدٍ منهم، ولا نتبرَّأ  		من أحد منهم، ونبغض من يبغضهم، وبغير الخير يذكرهم، وحبُّهم دين، وإيمان،  		وإحسان، وبغضهم كفرٌ ونفاق وطغيان). [العقيدة الطحاوية مع شرحها لابن أبي  		العزّ، ص(689) ]
		وقال: (ومَن أحسنَ القول في أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأزواجه  		الطاهرات من كلّ دنس، وذرياته المقدسين من كلّ رجس، فقد برئ من النفاق).  		[العقيدة الطحاوية مع شرحها لابن أبي العزّ، ص(737)]
وقال أبو الوليد الباجي المالكي في وصيته لولديه :
 (وأشربا قلوبكما محبة  		أصحابه أجمعين، وتفضيل الأئمة منهم الطاهرين، أبي بكر وعمر وعثمان وعلي،  		-رضي الله عنهم-، ونفعنا بمحبتهم، وألزِما أنفسكما حسنَ التأويل لما شجر  		بينهم، واعتقادَ الجميل فيما نقل عنهم....) اهـ. [وصية أبي الوليد الباجي  		لولديه (ص43)]
قال أبو زرعة –رحمه الله-: 
(إذا رأيت الرجل ينتقص أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله  		صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعلم أنَّه زنديق، وذلك أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  		عندنا حقٌّ، والقرآن حقٌّ، وإنما أدى إلينا هذا القرآن والسُّنن أصحاب رسول  		الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، وإنما يريدون أن يجرحوا شهودنا ليبطلوا الكتاب  		والسُّـنَّة، والجرح بهم أولى، وهم زنادقة) [أسنده الخطيب في الكفاية،  		(1/177)]. 
وقال إمام أهل السُّـنَّة أحمد بن حنبل –رحمه الله-: 
(إذا رأيت رجلاً يذكر  		أحداً من أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بسوء فاتهمه على الإسلام).
وقال الإمام البربهاريّ –رحمه الله-: 
(واعلم أنَّ من تناول أحداً من أصحاب  		رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فاعلم أنَّه إنَّما أراد محمداً صلى الله  		عليه وسلم وقد آذاه في قبره) [شرح السُّـنَّة، للبربهاري، ص(114)].
		وروى الإمام أحمد في فضائل الصحابة عن ابن عمر - رضي الله عنهما - أنه قال:  		"لا تسبوا أصحاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فلمقامُ أحدهم ساعة خيرٌ من  		عبادة أحدكم أربعين سنة".
قال عبدالله بن مسعود - رضي الله عنه -:
 "إن الله نظر في قلوب العباد، فوجد  		قلبَ محمدٍ - صلى الله عليه وسلم - خيرَ قلوب العباد، فاصطفاه لنفسه،  		فابتعثه برسالته، ثم نظر في قلوب العباد بعد قلب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم  		- فوجد قلوب أصحابه خير قلوب العباد، فجعلهم وزراء نبيِّه، يقاتلون على  		دينه".
		وقال أيضًا مخاطبًا أصحابه: "أنتم أكثر صلاة، وأكثر صيامًا، وأكثر جهادًا  		من أصحاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وهم كانوا خيرًا منكم"، قالوا: فيمَ  		ذاك يا أبا عبدالرحمن؟ قال: "كانوا أزهد منكم في الدنيا، وأرغب منكم في  		الآخرة.
وقال الحسن البصري - رحمه الله -: 
"إنَّ أصحاب محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم -  		كانوا أكياساً، عملوا صالحاً، وأكلوا طيباً، وقدموا فضلاً، لَم يُنافسوا  		أهل الدنيا في دنياهم، ولم يجزعوا من ذلها، أخذوا صفْوها، وتركوا كدرها،  		والله ما تعاظمتْ في أنفسهم حسنةٌ عملوها، ولا تصاغرت في أنفسهم سيئةٌ  		أمرهم الشيطان بها.
		قوله: "ولا نُفَرِّط في حبِّ واحد منهم، ولا نتبرأ من أحد منهم، ونبغض من  		يبغضهم، وبغير الخير يذكرهم، وحبهم دين وإيمان وإحسان".
		يقصد بذلك الرد على الروافِض والنواصب؛ فإن الرافضة يُكَفِّرون أصحاب رسول  		الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ويعتقدون أنهم كفروا إلا ثلاثة منهم؛ بل  		يعتقدون أنه لا ولاء إلا ببراء؛ أي: لا يتولى أهل البيت حتى يتبرأ من أبي  		بكر وعمر، وأهلُ السنة يوالونهم كلهم، وينزلونهم منازلهم التي يستحقونها  		بالعدْل والإنصاف، والرافضة يغلون في عليٍّ ويرفعونه فوق منزلته، أما  		النواصب، فإنهم يسبون عليًّا، ويبغضون آل بيت رسول الله - صلى الله عليه  		وسلم.
قال يحيى بن معين في تليد بن سليمان المحاربي الكوفي:
 "كذاب، كان يشتم  		عثمان، وكل من شتم عثمان أو طلحة أو أحدًا من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله  		عليه وسلم - دجال، لا يُكتب عنه، وعليه لعنة الله والملائكة والناس  		أجمعين".
ولله در القائل:** 		لاَ تَرْكَنَنَّ إِلَى  		الرَّوَافِضِ إِنَّهُمْ *** شَتَمُوا الصَّحَابَةَ دُونَ مَا بُرْهَانِ
		لُعِنُوا كَمَا بَغَضُوا صَحَابَةَ أَحْمَدٍ *** وَوِدَادُهُمْ فَرْضٌ  		عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ
		حُبُّ الصَّحَابَةِ وَالقَرَابَةِ سُنَّةٌ *** أَلْقَى بِهَا رَبِّي إِذَا  		أَحْيَانِي
		احْذَرْ عِقَابَ اللهِ وَارْجُ ثَوَابَهُ *** حَتَّى تَكُونَ كَمَنْ لَهُ  		قَلْبَانِ
*http://www.saaid.net/arabic/817.htm

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

بارك الله فيك

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

وفيكِ بارك الله .

----------


## أم أروى المكية

رضى الله عنهم ، ورضوا عنه .

----------

